# Ship to shore not getting reception



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Ok, my new to me boat came with a Ray Jefferson 7878m radio. Stations all display on screen when I change channels, the unit makes noise when I turn squelch all the way down, so I don't think it's the speaker. Antenna is 8' Shakespeare. I can't even get the weather stations. Anyone have any ideas? I didn't mess with it much last time out, I was itchin to go fishin, and I have a handheld backup. But I like to know why, or whats not working. Thanks for any help!
Bitz

Sent from my SM-G900P using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it sounds like you might have a bad antenna or just a bad connection where the cable hooks to the radio. if you end up buying an antenna spend a few extra few dollars and get a good antenna.
sherman


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

did you peel the antenna wire and soilder it as directed?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Those weather stations are so strong I pick them up clear as a bell with the antenna down. Never tried it, but I bet I could disconnect the antenna totally, and still pick them up.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

I'm going to check all the connections this evening. I don't have a spare antenna, is there a way to test an antenna, I have a meter and know how to use it but don't know if there should be continuity somewhere I can access to end of ant. or resistance? ?? I will post what I find, if I find it 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

today I bought new connector from ant to radio ,at radio shack , easy andcheap try to fix it, that connector comes with directions . I,d try that before a new ant.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

find some one in your area to test it out, DO NOT power the mike without a ant hooked up, was told that can ruin a radio. I,m in louisville if your close.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you know someone that has a marine radio in there boat you can hook your radio to there antenna and see if your radio works. if your radio works then you will know if its the antenna or the connection at the radio. and like someone said the first thing I would do after I checked my radio is buy a new end for your cable and install it per instructions. but it never hurts to solder the center wire.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

also if you end up buying a new antenna be sure to get a good one. I had one of the 49.99 8' antennas on my boat and wasn't satisfied so I bought a shakespear 5399 9'6" antenna and love it. you can get one of these for 130.00 right now on ebay. another good 8' antenna is the 5225 xt or xp or flt. they are all over 100.00. but the antenna is the most important part of your marine radio system.
sherman


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, the radio is shot. So I'm in the market for a decent one if someone has one they aren't using. I have my handheld for the time being, but definitely prefer the boat radio. Thanks
Bitz

Sent from my SM-G900P using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

